# Emergency



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK today I was looking at my tank. I just had snails hatch from their eggs awhile ago so i was looking at them and then I noticed a fish under the rocks. I though it was died so i started to uncover it it took off swimming. Now i am pretty sure it is a platty because one was pregnant but i figured the other fish ate them. So what do I do it is the only one I have found right now i have in in a cup. So please tell me what to do I want him/she to live??????


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

UPDATE! As I was looking around the tank for more I found about 4 more do I need to just add the one back as it seems the other fish aren't eating them?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, TheChosenTanker. If you are adamant about the fish not dying or being eaten, then you need to set up a separate tank to raise them in or a breeder net in the tank they are currently in. 

If you are able to come to terms with losing some then you can keep them in the tank. Platies are not good parents and they, along with the rest of the fish in the tank, will go after the babies, which is probably why you found one trying to hide in the gravel. If you have a decent amount of hiding places in the tank you are likely to come out with a few that survive.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK tonight when mom and dad get home I will run out and get a litle tank for them.


----------

